# Property Management Company



## Deliah (22 Jan 2007)

Firstly, apologies if this is in the wrong forum I was unsure as where to put it....

Does anyone now how or where I can complain about our property management company?


----------



## ajapale (22 Jan 2007)

Have a read of the following from the national consumer agency.

http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/L...o_Consumer_Law/Property/Management Companies/



> *Property management - take action now*
> 
> The National Consumer Agency has published a major report on the property management sector, the first of its kind to be published in Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

Deliah said:


> Does anyone now how or where I can complain about our property management company?


If you are a householder are you not a member/shareholder of the management company? If not then who controls the management company? Are you sure that you're not confusing the management *company *with the management *agent* as many people seem to do? Usually the former is owned/controlled by the householders (at least once the development is finished - before that the developer may control the mangagement company) while the latter is often engaged on a contractual basis by the management company to assist with day to day management issues.


----------



## Thrifty1 (22 Jan 2007)

You can complain to the Office of the Director of Corporate Enforecement. Usual complaints are not holding AGM, not keeping proper books of account, etc.

There is a guy ther Peter somebody who deals with it, you can get his email from the website and mail him the details and he will contact you back.


----------



## cinders (23 Jan 2007)

here's the link to the ODCE draft guidance doc on the [broken link removed] which may be useful


----------



## Deliah (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

We have had a small prob with grafitti which has got worse because its beeen unattended to. When I rang them about it they told me that the estate had just been inspected and their guys could see any. I ended up have to take pictures of it ( it was on the entrance to the estate and on the name of the estate itself!) and then send it to them.

I now have the names of the directors of the residents association and will track them down to rally support. Does anyone know if the appointed directors have to be residential owners? I have a feeling they have all bought to let and therefore have missed the very obvious graffitti.

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

Deliah said:


> We have had a small prob with grafitti which has got worse because its beeen unattended to. When I rang them


Who is "them"? The management company, agent or somebody else?


> Does anyone know if the appointed directors have to be residential owners?


 Often all householders (resident or not) are members/shareholders and only members/shareholders can run for election to the board of directors. How is your management company constituted?


> I now have the names of the directors of the residents association and will track them down to rally support.


 This seems to be a third entity along with the management company and agent. Note  that the residents association may have little or no official power in matters such as this and the main player is ultimately the management company.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jan 2007)

Directors do not have to be residents.


----------

